# 96" Electronic Ballast Wiring Question



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for the help guise :/

I did it by the book, and am glad I did. After taking off plates and looking at tge end caps; there was AC power going directly to one side of the tubes. Old ballasts scare me. 

If I'd taken the quick and easy route and not messed with both ends of the tubes, bad things would have happened. A word of warning, always double check ALL connections and don't assume yr lamps are wired the way you'd expect. Different ballasts from different eras handled the AC differently.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

ah, i mustve missed this thread :/ 

but you're proposed wiring will work fine, just don't remove a bulb while the fixture is on. The only other thing would be to keep an eye on heat, but it shouldn't be an issue. ^^

also, glad you looked at all the wiring first, ac to the bulb plus this mod definitely could've been bad for sure!


----------



## 74badger (Mar 9, 2021)

I also need to replace an old Advance sm-2e75-s-1-tp ballast in a 2x96" fixture with a IPN-2P60-SC ballast. Can the wiring diagram referred to in this thread be emailed to me? If yes, I can provide my email address.


----------

